# Greenbrier resort is stepping into a new BBQ direction



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 1, 2007)

Talked to Hoss the other day and he was telling me about this.  I saw it posted on another Forum so I guess it is officially released.



> Greenbrier Barbecue to get new chefs for 2008
> 
> PRESS RELEASE 8-30-2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 1, 2007)

Now I think that would make an excellent Christmas present from Santa to my hubby and I

Yup I hope Santa is paying attention to the forums cause I think that would beat another piece of jewelery by a long shot.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2007)

Well, I guess that describes one of the big things Ray was going to talk about in the next podcast...DAMN IT!!  

Scooped by Bill TGG!!  

What about Steven???


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 1, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Well, I guess that describes one of the big things Ray was going to talk about in the next podcast...DAMN IT!!
> 
> Scooped by Bill TGG!!
> 
> What about Steven???



Scooped by our buddy Ray the other day.  Who on God's green earth is going to pay $2000-$2500 per class???  Maybe Cappy will for Mixon's peach class.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 1, 2007)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Diva Q said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that just makes it even more enticing!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 1, 2007)

Ok I'm willing to pay 2,500 bucks to learn how to make a cheap cut of meat taste good....


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 1, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Now I think that would make an excellent Christmas present from Santa to my hubby and I
> 
> Yup I hope Santa is paying attention to the forums cause I think that would beat another piece of jewelery by a long shot.



Jewerly would be cheaper.  I know Raichlen's class was around $2000-$2500 per.  I'd rather pay Paul Kirk to come to my house and help me for that kind of money.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 1, 2007)

I I'd put that money away and buy a Klose


----------



## drbbq (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm thinking some of you guys might not be the target demographic. But now Diva's husband...................

We're really excited. Spent a few days there last week and the place is really something. They have two Certified Master Chefs on staff and there are only like 50 some in the world. The food was fabulous. 

Sorry about the scoop Gregg but you'll get the first interview with me as soon as my other big deal gets done. It's good to be a BBQ man these days!


----------



## Impailer (Sep 2, 2007)

drbbq said:
			
		

> I'm thinking some of you guys might not be the target demographic. But now Diva's husband...................



I don't know about that... maybe if we win the lottery first   

Anyways, congrats on the gig Ray....

Vlado
(Diva's husband)


----------



## drbbq (Sep 2, 2007)

Well I tried Diva.


----------



## sawdustguy (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry Doc, I mentioned this as a nice place to go for our 30th anniversary. She said for $6000 we going on a cruise.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 3, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Ok I'm willing to pay 2,500 bucks to learn how to make a cheap cut of meat taste good....



You can get a substantial discount just by taking their individual classes when offered directly by these individual instructors.  I paid $500 for Myron's class, only ten students and $350 for Chris Lilly.  I haven't taken Ray Lampe's class but I'm guessing his price is probably around Chris Lilly's or less.  I don't know if the Greenbrier has an exclusive right to their services and whether or not they will be able to continue to offer their classes individually.  My guess is that the people taken their classes at the Greenbrier will probably not be the same people that compete on the KCBS but rather your very affluent with very little Barbecue experience that want to cook mainly for entertaining friends and families.  I'd be curious to see if these will be fairly basic classes and not the competition style classes these guys tend to offer to those who compete.

I used to think that $500 was expensive for a two day class.  Now it's looking like a bargain.  And the money I've paid has all been worth it.  Haven't taken a bad class yet.  The best class for the money I've taken has been Fasts Eddy's class.  For $200 dollars you get two instructors with different techniques on different cookers (Eddie (teaches pellet cooking techniques) and Paul Schatte of Head Country (teaches offset techniques)) and you get an incredible BBQ buffet the night before.  And they'll 
apply the $200 to a FEC 100 should you choose to buy on while at the class which I did.

Mike Davis's class was incredible as well.  $500 for that one at BBQ Hill at Jack Daniel's in Lynchburg.  Highly recommend that you take classes from one of these guys if you want to improve your scores and lower your frustration at comps.  The bottom line for me is that since I've taken my first class (from Myron) we've gotten calls in 6 straight contests and have finished in the top 10 in four straight and have gotten some nice checks that have recouped the costs of the classes as well.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 3, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A whole lot of arm twisting going on there is my bet.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 3, 2007)

No actually quite the opposite.  I had to track the sales manager down to complete the purchase.  No pressure all the way.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 3, 2007)

I was being very facetious.


----------

